# what are these ?



## bellesai37

Who can tell me the name of these instruments ?

Thanks


----------



## Merl

Could be Televi (also known as patica), a Ghanaian instrument that is made from two gourds filled with small stones and connected by string. They are held in the hand and one end is used to strike the other.


----------



## Art Rock

On a side note, I tried to find out bu using Google image search on them. The first picture shows "musical instruments", the second "fruit".


----------



## Pugg

Must be dried fruit used as instruments , simple.


----------



## Taplow

Obviously used for raisin a ruckus!

(I'll show myself out)


----------

